# Dog training...



## Cruentus (Jun 7, 2005)

A trained dog is a great defense tool for both LE and civilians. A great partner to those who carry firearms, or may have to deal with a firearm wielding assailent.

When I can free up the time to socialize and train one, I want a German Shepard.

Check out this:

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/policedog.html


----------



## Blindside (Jun 8, 2005)

Great dogs, but watch out, shepherds have all kinds of hip problems.

Lamont


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 8, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Great dogs, but watch out, shepherds have all kinds of hip problems.
> 
> Lamont



I have heard that, but not seen it personally, yet I have seen it in Dobermans, and Great Danes like no tomorrow. 

Curious how you can see it in one but not in others depending upon location. Maybe too much in breeding in a certain area? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 8, 2005)

All kinds of issues with US bloodlines depending on where you are.  One reason many police dogs come from Europe.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Jun 9, 2005)

Just be careful- Having certain types of canines can make it difficult to get or maintain a home insurance policy. The liability is supposedly a problem--- (German Shephers, Dobies, Rotties and heaven forbid a Staffordshire Terrier AKA Pitbull)  A few breeds that can be considered good personal protection dogs without all the stigma of those above-

Akitas
Boxers
Rhodesian Ridgebacks (These were used in Africa to corner a Lion!)
Chow

We have 2 Irish Wolfhounds on our property and while they are NOT protective of our property they are hopefully intimidating to "hooligans" who may be nearing our property, since they are the tallest of all dogs. (A couple inches taller than a Great dane but thin) 

As a side note the Grandmaster of the art I study (Kara-Ho Kempo) was a K-9 Police officer and has been training dogs for many years- It is known as the Hawaiiana Canine school or similar.

Cheers everyone!
James


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 9, 2005)

dianhsuhe said:
			
		

> Just be careful- Having certain types of canines can make it difficult to get or maintain a home insurance policy. The liability is supposedly a problem--- (German Shephers, Dobies, Rotties and heaven forbid a Staffordshire Terrier AKA Pitbull)  A few breeds that can be considered good personal protection dogs without all the stigma of those above-
> 
> Akitas
> Boxers
> ...




Once again I have heard this about "Rotties" but not about Sheperds, and or the Pit Bull, as my ex's parents had one. As to the "Rotties" it had more to do with the size of the dog and not the possible damage to others but to the damage done to the house.

Curious


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 9, 2005)

It isn't the damage to the house, it is the liability coverage for injuries caused by the dog.  State Farm will still cover the several breeds commonly known as pits; Allstate and Nationwide will not.  Rotties are slightly less difficult.  Also some cities have bans on both  breeds.

Rhodesians ridgebacks are just cool dogs; climbers too.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 9, 2005)

> Rhodesians ridgebacks are just cool dogs; climbers too.



One of my mutts is half Rhodesian Ridgeback and half German Shepherd, great dog, but she isn't protective of anything.  She ranks right up there with Golden Retrievers on the fierceness scale.  

Lamont


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 9, 2005)

Interesting mix.

And lack of fierceness isn't necessarily bad; I want a pet to be a companion as much as a worker.  If the dog wakes me up when someone is on the property and buys me a few minutes they have earned their keep.

(and for what its worth my pit is scared of his own shadow).


----------



## Blindside (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh, I agree, my other mutt (85 pound lab/beagle) is a very good watchdog.  Not exactly attack trained, but he lets me know if someone is outside.  

Lamont


----------



## gmkuoha (Jun 12, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> A trained dog is a great defense tool for both LE and civilians. A great partner to those who carry firearms, or may have to deal with a firearm wielding assailent.
> 
> When I can free up the time to socialize and train one, I want a German Shepard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mekosho (Jun 12, 2005)

Gmkuoha is correct in what he says of displasia...One has to be careful when buying working breeds in the country as far too many breeders do so for the money, not the advancement of the breed itself.

One thing to help ease your mind a bit, but just a little, is the fact that you can write off the expenses of your "trained" dog on your taxes as he is not considered a pet, he is basically a security guard full time at your home, so food etc. are exempt!

As far as breeds, I have worked with Schutzhund titled (German/competition ranking) Shepherds, Rottwielers and Dobies.
Giant Shnauzers are also great in this field.
Another exellent dog for all around type of temperment, trainability, good attitude, drive is the Belgian Maliois.
Good luck and do your home work
Robb


----------



## Mekosho (Jun 12, 2005)

Sorry, Malinois is the correct spelling above...pronounced mal in wah


----------



## gmkuoha (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes, these are all good dogs however as noted do your homework when purchasing a dog for you and your families needs. Actually many medium to large breeds can be good for home protection as we have trained many sporting dogs for protection also. It seems as if they know when they are in attack mode or just picking up a bird.
 I love Malinois...but they are very high spirited dogs and have a strong drive to work. Heavy physical activity so be careful when getting one. I heard that their drive is so strong that when they bite...it is almost uncontrollable. Go to the local PD's and ask them to watch one of their training sessions or just call around to several canine training schools and ask to watch one of their classes...not individual private training as you would want to make up your mind on the type of dog you wish to buy.
 I have had and trained numerous Schutzhund (German Sporting Dogs) dogs and the difference between a Schutzhund and a protection trained dog is one is for sporting so in that phase the dog goes crazy when there is a sleeve and will actually get stronger on the attack if a sleeve is available or seen. The protection dog is trained to protect property and handler and it doesn't matter if there is a sleeve or not. We use inside sleeves where the dog does not see if we have anything. As stated...do your homework and check several places and do your research...you'll be glad in the end that you did. This is an investment into your families safety.
 Grandmaster Kuoha


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 12, 2005)

I appreciate this discussion on Dog Training, guys. I have read a few books on the subject and it is something I would like to get into at some point, but I am a novice to the subject. 

I just thought I'd chime and to tell ya that I am learning by reading!  :asian: 

Woof!

Paul


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 13, 2005)

I have a White German Shepard.  Great dog...best i've ever had and i've had dogs all my life.  My cousin is a K-9 officer and offered me to train my dog but I decided to just keep her as a family pet.  She does her job well, barks when she hears odd noises, etc and plays well with my 5 year old. Shepards can develop bad hip dysplasia as they get older. I think alot of it is hereditary so get a dog from a breeder that can show you history of its bloodline.  I was fortunate enough to see my dogs father, mother, uncles, aunts from the breeder I got her from and they all looked very healthy for thier size and age. 

As a side note, my cousin started a program in his department incorporating baton techniques in conjunction with dog bite work (they use shepards as well). Basically if both are engaging an advisary the dog takes the highline and the officer takes the lowline thigh targets with the asp. I did help him a little modifying some of the striking angles they were using with Arnis. One of the scenerios they use is releasing the dog from the car with a remote. The officer is already in an engagement with the suspect.  Its the dogs job to know who to go after and that his partner is going to be swinging a baton.

My cousins dog, Dreagen, is somewhat of a hero in our neck of the woods, he's been in the local paper numerous times for his heroics. He really loves going to work and when he's not at work he's like a playful puppy. Shepards are great dogs.


----------

